# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  قمر بني هاشـــم

## !! الرسامه !!

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عظم الله لنا ولكم الاجر بمصاب سيد الشهداء عليه السلام
بمناسبة حلول شهر محرم عملت تصميم
كلمات التصميم

يانفس من بعد الحسين هوني
فبعده لاكنت ان تكوني
هذا الحسين شارب المنون
وتشربين بارد المعين
هيهات ماهذي فعال ديني
ولا فعال صادق اليقين

افلاش
http://www.br2h.com/files/uploads/d2d13875ab.swf

تحيااااتي

----------


## بو العز

*جميل*

*مبدعة انتي*

*تسلم ايدياتكٍ على الفلاش*

*في ميزان حسناتكٍ*

*تحياتي.*

----------


## قيثارة الروح

ماشاء الله ,, 

تصميم رائع عزيزتي .. 

تسلم الايادي .. ويعطيك ربي العافيه ..

مأجوره .. وموفقه بإذن الله ..

----------

